

Hello from Gondor -- New Django cloud hosting provider from makers of Pinax - tswicegood
http://gondor.io/blog/2011/01/03/hello-gondor/

======
Maro
I think your tagline "effortless production Django hosting" is too noisy.
"Effortless" is too long, "production" is kind of obvious and "hosting" is so
web1.0 =)

Why not just "Django in the cloud" or "Django + Cloud = Gondor".

Best of luck to you.

~~~
jtauber
We included "production" because this is coming out of our experience
deploying and running dedicated stacks for production sites, not just hobbyist
sites on shared infrastructure.

~~~
ptio
How about "Production Django hosting made easy"?

~~~
chopsueyar
Production Grade Django Hosting - Effortlessly.

~~~
jtauber
Great ideas. We're also considering "one _does_ just deploy into Gondor" but
not enough people might get the reference :-)

~~~
selectnull
But those that do will like you more :)

------
zoomzoom
Between GAE and django nonrel, djangy, and this, there is now lots of action
for django in the cloud!

~~~
jordanmessina
I really like the Djangy guys and what they've done so far, but I have to say
this is a perfect example of how being first to market doesn't ever mean you
will win. I have been following Pinax and the Eldarion team for a long time
and it's obvious these guys know their stuff. I would be happy to move my
production Django app knowing it's safe in their hands, but I could never say
the same about Djangy this early.

~~~
kingkilr
To that point, most of this is stuff we've extracted from the existing hosting
services we provide to our clients.

edit: we == Eldarion

~~~
jtauber
Right, we didn't decide one day "oh, let's build a Django deployment and
management solution"; we've already been doing this for two years and are now
wanting to provide it for more than just our development clients and own
sites.

------
harshaw
odd font choice. Makes it very hard to read on Windows with chrome. Just FYI

font-family: anivers-1, anivers-2, sans-serif;

------
bigfudge
Wasn't this here a few days ago...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2065477>

Has anything changed?

------
jpwagner
This looks cool, but before I sign up for the private beta I'd like to read
more documentation first. Does that exist?

------
spitfire
Needs a better logo. Might I suggest a nice white tree?

~~~
jtauber
have you seen the company's logo?

------
JarekS2
Any chance HN readers would get beta invites sooner?

------
mnml_
added to my list <http://d-ro.ch/2011/01/paas-web-hosters/>

------
chopsueyar
Not yet...

Kind of a misleading headline.

~~~
jtauber
well, it is available to our development clients, and soon some select private
beta testers

~~~
chopsueyar
I was ready to give you guys my CC number.

------
phoenix24
sweet naming! good luck to you folks!

